# Installing Cosco Scenera



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

We just bought DS a Cosco Scenera carseat, but have no idea how to install rear facing in our '02 Mercury Sable.

The instrucation manual and diagram aren't much help I think we just have the shoulder harnesses in our car, but I have no idea what all the different terms. Any websites that clarify the different terms and have easy to understand directions, pictures or videos because we are clueless and want to make sure it's installed safely in our car.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Hopefully someone will be along to simplify things for you but I wanted to add that RFing the Scenera often requires a pool noodle. I've had many different carseats over the years and installing that thing RFing was the biggest PIA I've ever experienced in installation.







:


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A 2002 car should have LATCH, but if it doesn't -- read the vehicle manual to see how your seatbelts lock. I am guessing (and I could be wrong, it's happened before) that they probably lock at the retractor. Pull the vehicle seatbelt out all the way until you hear a click. Let it retract slightly and see if it locks. If it does, great! Thread the belts through the rear-facing belt path on the Scenera. Push the Scenera down and back as you tighten the seatbelt, making sure it locks each time. Keep pushing and tightening until the seat moves less than 1" at the belt path. The top of the seat will be bendy and tippy and that is okay.


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think our car is LATCH equipped which is kinda weird. So I think we'll have to install it with just the seatbelts.

DP looked at the diagram on the side said, "Oh this looks easy enough, I'll just install it now". I told him to read the instruction manual first, which he of course didn't.

Then after he couldn't get it installed he starts saying he doesn't think it's designed to rear face.I told him I've heard from numerous people that it can rear face just fine and we are NOT installing it forward facing. If he can't get it installed properly rear facing, I'll find someone who can do it.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

There should be two belt paths -- one labeled for rear-facing only and one labeled for forward-facing only. If you don't see both those clearly labeled belt paths, please post the exact model name and number of the seat and I'll try to find the manual and go over it with you.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I have that seat, and the problems I had the first time installing it were:

Be sure to use the RF belt path. The seatbelt follows a different path for RF and FF. The RF one is beneath the child's feet.

Be careful not to get the crotch strap caught up in the seatbelt when you install it.

You MUST use a towel or pool noodle in most cars. Possibly three pool noodles. Or a large blanket.

Be sure you lock your seatbelts somehow. Chickabiddy described the best way if you have switchable retractors (most cars do).

It is designed to RF, but it is not designed to install easily, lol. It wouldn't have a diagram for RF installation if it wasn't designed to be used that way. It's not so terrible to install once you've done it 2 or 3 times, but the first time is a bear.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a Scenera and I have to say that with a towel or pool noodle I've never found it to be that difficult to install. Make sure you are using the belt path that goes under the baby's bum, and remember that you only check the install at the belt path (less than 1" of movement) - it's all right for the back of the seat to still move up and down.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

One more thing. Dont forget to push the "leg" or "foot" back up. It needs to be folded up into itself for rear facing and get pool noodles they help alot.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

I have a scenera, hate how it RF....so, when everyone says "use a pool noodle" (which we do)....um, where exactly do you put it? It occurred to me i could be totally totally doing it wrong. I have the pool noodle up by the crack of the seat of the car (where the seat back meets the seat bottom), kind of shoved under the plastic "lip" of the bottom of the frame of the scenera, and have the latch clips going under the noodle...its all just kind of shoved in there, and the install isnt THAT tight. i dont know. Is that where its supposed to be?


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

Well we got it installed fine without using a pool noodle, towel or blanket. It appears to be a tight install and level. Now we have to tighten and adjust the harness because DS managed to wiggle a shoulder loose.

Hopefully DS will leave the chest harness lock in this one alone, he was trying to figure out how to escape from his bucket seat.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boringscreenname* 
Well we got it installed fine without using a pool noodle, towel or blanket. It appears to be a tight install and level. Now we have to tighten and adjust the harness because DS managed to wiggle a shoulder loose.

Hopefully DS will leave the chest harness lock in this one alone, he was trying to figure out how to escape from his bucket seat.









Make sure the harness is at or below his shoulder level.

Ours installs just great without the noodle/towel too.

Glad you got it in!


----------



## pixels99 (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
I have a scenera, hate how it RF....so, when everyone says "use a pool noodle" (which we do)....um, where exactly do you put it? It occurred to me i could be totally totally doing it wrong. I have the pool noodle up by the crack of the seat of the car (where the seat back meets the seat bottom), kind of shoved under the plastic "lip" of the bottom of the frame of the scenera, and have the latch clips going under the noodle...its all just kind of shoved in there, and the install isnt THAT tight. i dont know. Is that where its supposed to be?

That's exactly where the pool noodle is supposed to go, in the crack where the vehicle seat back and bottom meet.

If you're using LATCH, you should cut the pool noodle down so that it fits between the anchors and doesn't interfere with the LATCH strap.

How tight is it (or isn't it)? Use one hand, on the carseat, right at the belt path. Give the carseat a firm handshake, front to back, side to side. The seat must move less than one inch at the belt path.


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am trying to rf my scenera right now in a2004 crv
used it 2 years ago in a 97 jeep tj...fine

i am about to SNAP!!!


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

dh sorted it!
gotta love that man


----------

